# Roofing contractor not picking up dumpster



## skv_99_99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I have hired a contractor to do my roof in Nov, 2011. The contractor completed the work and not picking up the dumpster. It has been 2 months now. Who do I contact to file a complaint on this contractor ? Any help? I live in Massachusetts.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Call him.
Call the dumpster service.
Call the department who issued the permit.
Call the city you live in and ask for it to be removed and give the contractor's info.
Contact whoever license's contractors in your state.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Is it his dumpster or is it provided by a dumpster company?

There are roofing companies that provide their own dumpster.

Also, did you, or anyone else place anything in the dumpster that was not connected to the project work?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Contractor Complaint Information for your area:

Link # 1 (What to do): http://www.mass.gov/ocabr/consumer/...mer-guide-to-home-improvement-contractor.html

Link # 2 (Actual Complaint form): http://www.mass.gov/ocabr/docs/hic/hic-complaint-form.pdf


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's costing him money to just have that dumpster sitting there.
There could be any number of reasons he never had it picked up, forgot, in jail, on vacation. Just call the dumpster company and get it removed.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

joecaption said:


> It's costing him money to just have that dumpster sitting there.
> There could be any number of reasons he never had it picked up, forgot, in jail, on vacation. Just call the dumpster company and get it removed.



+1

Good advice


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

No passing go. no $200.,just execute.Geeez.,No mention of inquiries or contacts ??.,How long have you been notifing the contractor ?

A dumpster is a pretty big object.You forget your coat and forget to check the mail.,you don't forget a dumpster.

Also I know in Missouri if a contractor does not pay for materials or equipment leased or charged to your property for services.,then you will have a lein put on your property until the bill is paid.It might be a good idea to get on the phone and start finding some things out a.s.a.p.Your contractor may have skipped town leaving you with an added expense.I am sure by now it could be enough to buy your own dumpster.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Put a lien on the garbage.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

titanoman said:


> Put a lien on the garbage.


Not the garbage but for the use of the dumpster.I could see the services side.Why should they pay for the disposal and the loss of a dumpster for several months being out of money they could have made with the dumpster in service rather than sitting in front of the OP's house.


----------



## builttolast (Feb 9, 2012)

not knowing all the facts Ill say this. 
I use dumpsters often.
I do not own them.
It is the responsibility of the waste company to remove it on time as per the agreement I made with THEM.


If the dumpster is owned by the contractor call him.
If its owned by a waste company, call them give them your address and explain the situation and tell them it needs to GO.

If the above fails, call the local municipality and tell them whats going on and they will tell you what you can/must do.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Hmmm how long is it till you own it because it is on your property?:laughing:


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

builttolast said:


> not knowing all the facts Ill say this.
> I use dumpsters often.
> I do not own them.
> *It is the responsibility of the waste company to remove it* on time as per the agreement I made with THEM.


That may be your "contract" with them, but being the Contractor, it is ultimately your responsibility. The homeowner did not hire the dumpster, they hired you, and you hired the dumpster company.

We have our own dumpsters and hire some out also.


----------



## skv_99_99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone. 

I have a contract with the roofer to put a new roof and also to take the trash out. The dumpster is the contractor's responsibility. I have paid the contractor (roofer) to take the trash out also. I have called the roofer probably 25 times since the last 2 months. Looks like they have left the state or do not bother to respond to my calls.

I called and talked to the dumpster company a few times. They are saying that the contractor has not paid them. So, they cannot take the dumpster from my property. If I force them to take the dumpster, then they will dump the trash on my property and take the dumpster. The dumpster company wants $500 to take it away from my property. 

AtlanticWBConst.: Thanks for the links. I will do the research and call the Mass licencing authority on Monday.

I will post the updates next week once I have a resolution to this.

Thanks again.
Venkata


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

skv_99_99 said:


> I have called the roofer probably 25 times since the last 2 months. Looks like they have left the state or do not bother to respond to my calls.


I figured that is what it was.That is sad.I would try your A.G.But with him (Contractor) having left if you pursue it your legal fee will far more exceed the dumpster services request for payment.

Is the $500 request from the dumpster service as it sits now or after they dump it in your driveway ? I am not by any means saying you should keep quiet and pay the bill.I am saying that your fee's will exceed the $500.

Call everyone you can to report this situation but in the end you might be paying the $500 regardless.In reality it is not the dumpster services problem that you got screwed.They have the mind set that they are not taking it in the back either.

I hate hearing stories such as yours.I feel for you.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

There has to be a name and a paper trail of some kind. If nothing else, it should be reported to every news outlet you can find. This sort of thing is what gives us all a bad name.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Contact your state's Contractor Board or State Corporation Commission. Many states, like Va., have a contractor's "Recovery Fund" that we pay into to cover costs in these situations. Also, in this state, we can file claims in court and with the SCC to pursue issues like this. 

Do something before the Dump company figures out a way to lien your house and property. Call your local TV stations and tell them the story as you know it. They nay exert pressure on the Dumpster Co. to swallow the costs, etc, and take it without you incurring any other charges. Also contact the local newspapers.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

i think the OP is from mass, they have a fund for this.


----------



## ParagonEx (Sep 14, 2011)

You can always call a different dumpster company and ask them if they want a free dumpster. All they need to do is dump what's in it for ya!


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

ParagonEx said:


> You can always call a different dumpster company and ask them if they want a free dumpster. All they need to do is dump what's in it for ya!


 I had thought of that, and even painting and selling it.:laughing: Best file some kind of MV lien on it at DMV or somewhere first.


----------



## Mark Harvey (Apr 20, 2009)

*Dumpster*

I recently heard of a similar situation in my piece of the world and the property owner contacted local radio & TV stations (most have "trouble Shooters" as a way to gain popular interest). Tell them you story ... especially about the dumpster company suggesting the garbage is yours and if they took the dumpster bace, it would have to be empty or charge you for the total removal. What happened here was that the dumpster company agreed to help out the owner as a token of good will ... after a little pressure from the media. Just know thet the roofer is gone. Don't expect to see them again. It's, now, you vs dumpster.
Good luck.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am probably going to start a massive &%$^ storm but here is a question/statement.

Yes it very unfortunate that the OP as well as other consumers are bit by these crooked contractors.BUT why should the dumpster service have to eat the cost ? 

Not only are they out of pocket on the disposal cost.They are also out of the money they could have made by having the dumpster in service rather than docked on someones property.

Maybe these dumpster services should require full payment up front ? Maybe the customers should demand to recieve verifiable complete payment documentation (Paid in full)from the contractor by the service PRIOR to final payment.

I have been thinking about starting a roll off service and this situation is something that scares me.


----------



## ParagonEx (Sep 14, 2011)

Roofmaster417 said:


> I am probably going to start a massive &%$^ storm but here is a question/statement.
> 
> Yes it very unfortunate that the OP as well as other consumers are bit by these crooked contractors.BUT why should the dumpster service have to eat the cost ?
> 
> ...


I agree RM. I was only joking although I thought about it once when my former dumpster company didn't pick up a can for over a week.


----------



## dougger222 (Feb 25, 2011)

You may be better off just paying the $500 to get the can off your property. On a side note I wonder what kind of quality the "roofer" did on your roof if he can't even pay the dumpster service??? Guessing the "roofer" is paid in full? (Which included the dumpster fee).

This reminds me of back when I rented dumpsters. Had a homeowner call me asking why the 30 yard was still parked in front of his cabin (55sq's). Turns out the dumpster driver got stopped by the DOT on the way there and wouldn't let them drive on the road in front of the house due to road restrictions. 3 weeks later I get a bill from the dumpster company for $125 for storage fee! Decided since the homeowner had more fight in him than me (68 years old) to have him call the dumpster company. He told them if they didn't pick up the can in 24 hours he'd dump it out in the ditch in front of his house!!! The next day it was gone. If I were a betting man I'd bet the homeowner would have done what he said if the can were there the next day. The day after it was gone I sent the dumpster company a bill for $125 for the homeowner not being able to park his $125K Benz, $65K Cadilac truck, and $50K Land Cruiser in his garage. His wife had a rock on her finger so big it looked painful for her to hold her hand up!!!


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

ParagonEx said:


> I agree RM. I was only joking although I thought about it once when my former dumpster company didn't pick up a can for over a week.


No worries my friend.I was speaking in general nobody specific.You always hear of these things and it is always the companies (Mostly) that are required to absorb any cost.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Technically the trash/debris/garbage does belong to the OP because the dumpster was empty when it was delivered.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

One compny around here gets a deposit for the dumpster and 1st. load before or when it's dropped. Never bothered me. I'd rather do that than have the HO not pay and leave me on the hook.


----------



## ParagonEx (Sep 14, 2011)

Agree with all you guys. Personally I am so frustrated with poor service from dumpster companies I am thinking about getting my own roll offs but I doubt it will happen anytime soon.


----------

